# media filter



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

if i have a media filter on my tank and im going to get live rock tomorrow do i need to take the whole filter off? leave it? take the pad out? what do i need to do?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would remove the filter completely, or only use it for activated carbon.

This assumes you are starting a new system and do not have livestock.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

what do you mean use only activated carbon?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would run the filter empty, other than a bag of activated carbon. What filter exactly do you have?


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

i have a top fin 30


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The yes, my advice above would be appropriate.


----------

